# Just for fun



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Jacki and I had so much fun keeping her breeder a secret. This morning, I was talking with another SM member who is waiting for her pup. We thought it would be fun to have me post the picture of the pup and see if you can guess her new owner. Watch for hints to follow.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

What a CUTIE!! I don't know who it is BUT, WISH IT WERE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I have my suspicions ....









What a cute little baby!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm thinking Mel. Her siggy says "next on Faye's waiting list".


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I'm thinking Mel. Her siggy says "next on Faye's waiting list".[/B]



No, Melanie wants a very tiny one like Wookie, and this little girl is not going to be that small. Melanie keeps hoping I'm going to have one Wookie's size, and I keep telling her that I hope I don't.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

ooohhh SO not fair! She's beautiful.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Faye I wouldn't have a clue who the prospective owner is, but what a beautiful little baby














Whoever it is, she is a very lucky lady


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=353652
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well alrighty then. The search begins. I just may have to hire Billy. He's a Private "Eye", you know


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Is the pup a male or female? Cute puppy, Faye!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, it's not me! Your pup is adorable...are there more photos to come?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It's me, right? J/K-what a sweet baby!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

It must be me! Oh Faye, I just love her! Thank you so much...she's just perfect!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, wait, now I see it is a female. Sorry about the earlier question.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I think she is quite a cutie, wish she was coming my way...


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Now Faye, didn't I ask you not to post that pic of my new baby.







Never mind, just kidding but I wish she was mine - what a cutie! To whomever is waiting for her arrival -- you are one lucky person............Pat


----------



## hohumbarb (Nov 4, 2006)

I know she isnt for me but sure wish she was...she is sooooooooo sweet and somebody is going to be very happy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, Billy is still investigating. He said he's run into a brick wall









I must say though, there is a VERY special someone, I'm hoping for.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Okay, Billy is still investigating. He said he's run into a brick wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes,
This is a very SPECIAL person. Someone I consider a very good friend.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Okay, Billy is still investigating. He said he's run into a brick wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Billy P. - "Private Eye", running into a brick wall. ROFLMAO























Now you know what you have to do, Deb - get him a trench coat...











That little pup is so sweet, but I have no clue who the lucky mom is. Clues please!! For starters, how old is she now (the pup, not the mom lol)?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I wonder if it's Kim (flossy'smom)? I know she was looking into a pup, but since she just got the Yorkie I don't know.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Patrica, is it you?, if it is I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I was so excited to see that darling Puppy!!! Faye she is so cute! I wish she was for me! But yes, size is important to me due to my injuries.



My guess is Nanci?

Melanie


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

This little girl is one of three girls who turned five weeks old Sunday. She is the smallest in the litter, and she weighed 10.5 oz. when I did weights on Sunday. Her 1/2 brother is Sprout. She will be traveling north to her new owner.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> This little girl is one of three girls who turned five weeks old Sunday. She is the smallest in the litter, and she weighed 10.5 oz. when I did weights on Sunday. Her 1/2 brother is Sprout. She will be traveling north to her new owner.[/B]


woo!







i'm north....aaaaaand i'm special!







(you said they were special!)


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

North? Nanci? Is it Nanci? I bet it is. Woohoo!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> This little girl is one of three girls who turned five weeks old Sunday. She is the smallest in the litter, and she weighed 10.5 oz. when I did weights on Sunday. Her 1/2 brother is Sprout. She will be traveling north to her new owner.[/B]


North......almost everyone is north of you!







How many miles north? I mean a 'range' of miles.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

It isn't me. I'm south of Faye anyhow. My guess is Olga.....


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Olga is west. She is in California.

Actually, this little girl, whose name is Petunia, is going to the east coast. Her sister, who looks very much like her, but is slightly larger at this point is also going to a member of SM who is super special. 

Both girls will go for health testing when they are a few weeks older, then the new owners will come forward.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

She's beautiful! Sophie says: "Is that my sister, huh? mom? huh? You keep saying when the kitchen's finished I can have a sister, the kitchen's almost finished! Is that my sister???? MOM!!!" "No, Sophie, not yet. Soon, soon, you must be patient." But, soon...I hope.

Wish she was mine, truly. Whoever it is, congratulations - Petunia is a adorable.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Olga is west. She is in California.
> 
> Actually, this little girl, whose name is Petunia, is going to the east coast. Her sister, who looks very much like her, but is slightly larger at this point is also going to a member of SM who is super special.
> 
> Both girls will go for health testing when they are a few weeks older, then the new owners will come forward.[/B]


I'M super special, so she must be coming to me right!?? LOL









Lucky dreams are free ..................

Oh no wait! Don't tell me, Bek is coming to kidnap her!!!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Faye! I am North and I am East ! And, you know I have been looking for that little girl but I did not know you would surprise me like this! What a pal!









How I wish it were me! She is such a beauty. If the real person cannot follow through, I would love to be on the waiting list for her. I am in awe of your pups - please keep me in mind for next available litters. And for whomever the lucky one is, count your blessings!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am north, and about as east as you can get...well for NJ that is. But it's still not me.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm sure it's not me but boy do I wish it were...............WHAT A DOLL !


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> It isn't me. I'm south of Faye anyhow. My guess is Olga.....[/B]


No, its not me (although I do wish it was me). Susan, you were the one who convinced me not to get another one back at the end of summer. Nevin is away this week at a conference and I am exhausted trying to take care of just one dog and manage work and all. 

Faye, that puppy is adorable!!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG I really wish it were me!!! she is a beautiful little baby!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am in the Northeast, but as much as I wish it were me it is not







Besides I think Indy would do better with a little brother instead of sister.........I love the little lady, she is just beautiful


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

So what does the correct guesser win? A phone call from you?



Just checking to see if the "special" person was named yet.



enJOY!

Melanie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I am north, and about as east as you can get...well for NJ that is. But it's still not me.[/B]



Hey, I'm north and also about as east as you can get...for NJ!! Archie, Abbey & Tinker think I'm special!
....are you going to surprise me?! Do you need my address??!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=20683:attachment]


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> [attachment=20683:attachment][/B]


















I love a good mystery!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

OK, time for another clue.....

Petunia will be joining a family of four who have one Maltese already.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> OK, time for another clue.....
> 
> Petunia will be joining a family of four who have one Maltese already.[/B]


Is Ollie getting a lil sis? I'd ask CamFan, but she hasn't posted to this thread - another clue perhaps???


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=354886
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe Ollie is keeping Camfan busy enough now. 

Petunia's new owner has older teens.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm guessing is Mary? she has 2 teenagers and Chloe







am I right?


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Well I'm not north or east.







Darn!

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Uh oh. I just saw East Coast. Unless someone has changed the whole geography scene and moved KY or I get to move then I suppose I am not the lucky one. Shucks!!!*


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

is it Triste?

I have no idea where she lives but i do thikn she has teenagers at least a son I read about him yesterday Lol....and one dog.

My first guess was going to be Charm but she has no kids


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> is it Triste?
> 
> I have no idea where she lives but i do thikn she has teenagers at least a son I read about him yesterday Lol....and one dog.
> 
> My first guess was going to be Charm but she has no kids[/B]


charmaine?? lol! i think she has her hands full already!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Bump... Has Petunia been placed yet?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Bump... Has Petunia been placed yet?[/B]



Actually, I'm on the phone right now with Petunia's new owner as I type this. We are both excited about her plans to visit with me at the end of this month to get her. She has a trip planned south to visit the university where her daughter will be attending next year. She calls at least once a day for updates, and I send pictures of her little character.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Does Petunias new owner have other Maltese w/flower names?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Does Petunias new owner have other Maltese w/flower names?[/B]



Sorry, her other pup does not have a flower name.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Does it begin with a "P" also?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

.....ok..... i'm a bit dense.... i'm gonna need more clues.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Billy said it's PuttiePie. He's still "looking" for more clues, though


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yep, Puttie Pie begins with a "P". Let's see if Faye answesr that question!

I'm glad Billy's keeping his eye out for more clues!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Yep, Puttie Pie begins with a "P". Let's see if Faye answesr that question!
> 
> I'm glad Billy's keeping his eye out for more clues![/B]


That's what Billy thinks. Puttie and Patunia. He also believes they are from the east coast, with a daughter beginning college soon.

He thinks he "read" it somewhere









He must have a secret "braille" laptop


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=354914
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH lord, no, no pups anytime soon for me--but that was a good guess!!

My guess is PATRICIA!!!!!!! aka "Samuelette" (did I spell that right??)

Adorable pup, by the way!!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Dont give a whit about her parentage....I WANT HER!!

Samsonsmom

Me too, Sammie


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have no idea either but all I know is that I would be honored if I was getting one of Faye's pups, they are so cute and beautiful. Maybe someday


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I am sooooo bad. I have spent most of this morning trying to find the answer. The ones I thought were possibilities didn't live in the right places. 

I even tried to do a search to see if I could find who was waiting for a new puppy. No luck there either. I GOTTA get to work! lol

Any more clues, Faye????


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

NEED MORE CLUES!! NEED MORE CLUES! NEED MORE CLUES!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I vote for Puttie Pie or Samuelette.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm not even voting cause private EYE Billy is on the case, & I just KNOW he will SEE who it is!!

Disclaimer: I totally LOVE Billy (and his wonderful mum of course)







- I'm not making fun, and I mean no offence!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I vote for Puttie Pie or Samuelette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked if the new owner's other dog began with a "P", too, and Faye dodged the question, so I vote for Puttie Pie too!

Besides, I think Samuelette only adopts rescues.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm sorry to say that she isn't mine







I have talked to Faye about getting a pups from her, but all her pups are to well adjusted and calm, my pack needs a brat









My lot in life seems to be getting the dogs other people reject







so I don't see me getting this pup.I wish the new owner a lifetime of love and happiness with this sweet little Faye girl.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm not even voting cause private EYE Billy is on the case, & I just KNOW he will SEE who it is!!
> 
> Disclaimer: I totally LOVE Billy (and his wonderful mum of course)
> 
> ...

































No need for a disclaimer. Even Billy can "see" the humor.
















And you're right, I'm waiting for Billy's final decision. He's pretty sure it's PuttiePie. He just can't "envision" anyone else


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Billy wins PRIVATE EYE of the YEAR!!














It was us .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I knew it!

You must be so excited!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

When Billy first began his search, he was "bumping" into dead-end leads. As soon as he "saw" the first clue, from Marj, he took the ball and ran with it, still bumping into walls, but the ball helped lesson the blow







































Moocho Congrats!!! We are soooo exited for you


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I hope all of you have had fun with this thread. I know Nanci and I have.

When we first started talking of pups, Nanci and Patricia were going to get sisters, and I was going to fly North to visit both of them. We had planned to have Jacki there with Sprout. But, then my pups turned out small, and Patricia decided to wait, and Nanci's daughter decided to go to Tulane (three hours from me). So, Nanci and I began planning a visit here. She says she can't believe I drive a tractor (it has cab and air, as well as power steering), so I offered to give her a tractor driving lesson. I hope she doesn't run it into the lake.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

YAY!!!





















congratulations!!!!!! i CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE PICTURES!!!


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

My curiosity is getting the best of me







. Has Nanci and Willow picked up their puppies? I am sure they are just adorable babies







. I can't wait to see Picutres with the new puppy mommies. Please keep us updated on these little ones.... Dian


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> My curiosity is getting the best of me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah we want to see pictures!


----------

